# Fuming!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm so angry right now. I have to let it out somehow......

I was sorting out some washing on radiators and went into my daughters room at the back of the house, I looked out the window and saw a bright white rabbit sitting in next doors garden. I know that they don't have a rabbit and I have a 'friend' whose garden bacs onto theirs does, so I thought it may be hers.

Worried that a fox will come and get to it bofore anyone esle can I took a blanket outside (and it is pouring with rain here, relly heavy) I edged over to it slowly and it sat there muching on the grass. It was stunning, white all over with blue eyes and black around them... I threw the blanket over but it didn't work and he bounced off into the hedge of next door but one, popping his head round to watch me

So, I went back to mine, got the pet carrier filled it with hay and got a few pellets to coax it in. It is hiding in next door but ones over grown bramble so I walked all the way around to my 'friends' to let her know and confirm it is hers...

Well, I wish I had not bothered, Her response?? "I know he is out, I don't care. I give in with him. He keeps getting out" So i told her there are a lot of foxes around and she said that it wouldn't bother her if he got eaten.

I asked her how he gets out and she said he is either digging under or jumping over his run. I asked how big it was and it sounds like it is about 30cm high. So I advised her how to stop him escaping. I told her that if he doesn't come home tonight there is a good chance he wont be back at all due to the foxes... and she said "they would be doing me a favour, I'm sick of the animals in this house"

She told me he was in with their gunnie pig but the rabbit chewed it's ear off and... wait for this one.... she actually LAUGHED about it.

I offered to take him off her hands if she really doesn't want him but she wont because her daughter is 'fond of him' though apparently never feeds him or gives him any attention. And she said, infront of the child (who is 5) "if a fox gets him and eats him it is nature isn't it sweet heart"

I give in, I have had to come in as my jeans are soaked through. Put it this way, if I catch him first I shall be taking him to a rescue centre and let her believe nature has 'had it's way'


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I'm so angry right now. I have to let it out somehow......
> 
> I was sorting out some washing on radiators and went into my daughters room at the back of the house, I looked out the window and saw a bright white rabbit sitting in next doors garden. I know that they don't have a rabbit and I have a 'friend' whose garden bacs onto theirs does, so I thought it may be hers.
> 
> ...


Don't blame you... Can't you keep it?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Don't blame you... Can't you keep it?


I did offer, but she said her kid is attached to it (but never soends time with it) If I was to 'catch' it and keep it, her house over looks my back garden so I'd get busted


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I forgot to add, she did have him as a house rabbit but she didn't want that 'creature' in her house as she doesn't believe in pandering to animals


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

holy f*ck that lady needs a right punch in the head  
The poor thing no wonder it wants to get away from her, and blo*dy hell, I'd like to see her laugh if I cut her ear off :cursing:
I'd grab it and take it to a rescue. It's a shame the guinea pig can't "disappear" too after being "eaten" by a fox


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

:nonod::nonod::nonod::nonod:
If these animals are so much trouble why on earth do they get them in the first place, it never ceases to amaze me how ignorant some people are


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

waterlily said:


> holy f*ck that lady needs a right punch in the head
> The poor thing no wonder it wants to get away from her, and blo*dy hell, I'd like to see her laugh if I cut her ear off :cursing:
> I'd grab it and take it to a rescue. It's a shame the guinea pig can't "disappear" too after being "eaten" by a fox


Embarrassingly this woman is a teacher.

Trust me on this one, I am working on ways to make the rabbit 'disappear'


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> Trust me on this one, I am working on ways to make the rabbit 'disappear'


LOl sounds like you better call Paul Daniels in.. haha


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> LOl sounds like you better call Paul Daniels in.. haha


Lol!!! well I'd call the RSPCA but I doubt they would do anything, whos is the guy that made a plane vanish once?! is it David Copperfield?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> Lol!!! well I'd call the RSPCA but I doubt they would do anything, whos is the guy that made a plane vanish once?! is it David Copperfield?


I thnk it was.. 
Im sorry to have made a joke in this serious situation.. But I couldn't help myself.. bunnies disapearing is what Magicians are into..
lol Im sorry..i really couldn't help it..

Just incase I have upset someone in this very serious situ.. xx


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I thnk it was..
> Im sorry to have made a joke in this serious situation.. But I couldn't help myself.. bunnies disapearing is what Magicians are into..
> lol Im sorry..i really couldn't help it..
> 
> Just incase I have upset someone in this very serious situ.. xx


pmsl.See I'm not the only one!!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh tink i really hope you are able to get him and take him to a rescue, the poor bunny! If he doesn't get eaten by a fax he could die of the cold or anything! I bet he isn't vaccinated if she doesn't care much for him.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

God im not suprised your fuming!! i would be i hope you can catch him...just one thing though i know rehoming centres around here are closed till the 6th nothing out which means no space for any animals to go in..may be dif with rabbit rehomeing..

aww i hope you can catch him and my gosh this woman is teaching children!!!wow


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I just went to get the carrier and see if he was still about. I had a nosey through the wicker fence seperating the neighbours garden from the bottom of hers and I can just make out something white in the run, so I presume he has gone back 

It is no wonder he got out, the wire frame around the cage is about 20-30cm high with blue tarpaulen across it  Why this rabbit is not already dead I do not know


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I bet he isn't vaccinated if she doesn't care much for him.


She said he is not neutered so no, I very highly doubt he has had any jabs at all


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

She's a teacher??? and she acts like that! That is shocking, i doubt she would be saying about wanting it to get eaten if the fox left an ear or tail behind for her daughter to see!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> She's a teacher??? and she acts like that! That is shocking, i doubt she would be saying about wanting it to get eaten if the fox left an ear or tail behind for her daughter to see!


no, I thought that. I told her what the foxes are like and that they dug up my rabbit 3 months after he died just to pull his head off and play with his body and she just laughed :crying: it was at that point I wanted to punch her ugly face in


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

What a horrible lady!!!!! If it was me i would just go round whiletere out take both rabbit and piggy make her belive they got out. Poor things


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

lionhead-lover said:


> What a horrible lady!!!!! If it was me i would just go round whiletere out take both rabbit and piggy make her belive they got out. Poor things


I would but being of the 'law enforcing' variety, I'd be in huuuuuge trouble


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

I vote catch it and take it to a rescue. Sick ''lady''


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

waterlily said:


> holy f*ck that lady needs a right punch in the head
> The poor thing no wonder it wants to get away from her, and blo*dy hell, I'd like to see her laugh if I cut her ear off :cursing:
> I'd grab it and take it to a rescue. It's a shame the guinea pig can't "disappear" too after being "eaten" by a fox


   :crying: she deserves worse than a punch in the head!!

I think you should grab them both and keep them inside until you can get to an open rehoming centre. that womans such a disgrace! :cursing:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

No wonder you're fuming!! I'm punching the keys hard on my laptop typing this - wish it was her head!!! :mad5:

I would try the RSPCA but obviously bad time of year for them. If no joy, I would take the law into your own hands and accidentally stray into her garden with your pet carrier.  S*d the law - if the bunny can get out, then u should be able to get in quite easily....

Good luck!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry tink I have only just read this. you have 2 options keep calling the RSPCA and wait til they pick the rabbits up. tell them you have seen foxes running after it. This is neglect and the RSPCA have the legal right to do something! If you look at the RSPCA website, you will see it states that rabbits and g-pigs should not be housed together so this alone should enforce the matter. your other option is to take the rabbit and find someone else who can look after it.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree with emzybabe! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Sorry tink I have only just read this. you have 2 options keep calling the RSPCA and wait til they pick the rabbits up. tell them you have seen foxes running after it. This is neglect and the RSPCA have the legal right to do something! If you look at the RSPCA website, you will see it states that rabbits and g-pigs should not be housed together so this alone should enforce the matter. your other option is to take the rabbit and find someone else who can look after it.


I shall have to call them then, I can't just take it sadly


----------

